# Mehrkanal Aufnahme im Adobe Audition?



## Ronny Paul (17. März 2006)

Ich hab mir ein Audiointerface zugelegt wo man 12 Kanäle gleichzeitig aufnehmen kann, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich im Audition die einzelnen Kanäle belegen kann. ich muß ja jede Spur zu nem Eingang der Soundkarte routen, nur wo wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## bosei (29. März 2006)

Hat sich das erledigt oder besteht die nachfrage noch? Ist ja nicht so schwierig IMHO


----------



## Ronny Paul (29. März 2006)

bosei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat sich das erledigt oder besteht die nachfrage noch? Ist ja nicht so schwierig IMHO


hat sich vorerst erledigt, hab mir das Adobe Audition 2,0 besorgt. Da geht alles so wie es soll, ich hatte vorher das 1,5 er. Ursprünglich wollte ich mit dem Cubase LE aufnehmen, jedoch kackt das Programm bei mir immer ab.


----------



## bosei (30. März 2006)

Ronny Paul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ursprünglich wollte ich mit dem Cubase LE aufnehmen, jedoch kackt das Programm bei mir immer ab.


Cubase wäre natürlich besser. Wieso kackt das immer ab?


----------



## Ronny Paul (30. März 2006)

bosei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Cubase wäre natürlich besser. Wieso kackt das immer ab?


Ich weiß nicht es stürzt immer ab. Ich mach das Programm auf und nach 2 min geht nichts mehr. und ich muß den Rechner neu starten.


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ronny Paul,

ich vermute mal, dass Dein Audio-Interface ASIO-Treiber hat. Sind die richtig in Cubase konfiguriert, bzw. die Latenzen richtig eingestellt?  Die Kanäle sind auch wirklich den physikalisch vorhandenen Ein- und Ausgängen zugeordnet?  Dann dürfte es eigentlich laufen...

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

